# Finding my dosage for Arthritis



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

For those of you whom use hive products to treat arthritis symptoms, how do you determine the "correct" dosage?
Do you collect materials from your own hives, buy it "in natural form" or use pills from the healthfood store, Walmart or such? Thanks ... CE


----------



## ruthiesbees (Aug 27, 2013)

Live bee venom is the best, but the most powerful. I'm using royal jelly capsules and propolis capsules from Puritan Pride online. The pollen is stuff I collected in 2016 and froze. I take about 3 tablespoons a day with it dissolved in lemon juice with added honey and water (that is my breakfast-I'm also dieting). The levels of each are really determined by the person and the size of their pocketbook. Dosage for royal jelly and propolis should probably be in the grams/day category but the pills are in milligrams which means you are taking a lot of capsules. There is no one "standardized dosage" as it all depends on how your body is responding to each product and the form you are taking it in.

Since winter bees are less potent, I only sting occasionally, less than every other week with live bees. But I am using the topical bee venom cream from Dancing Bee Acres. (http://www.dancingbeeacres.com/Apis-Forte-Bee-Venom-Ointment_p_84.html) Up until January, I have been able to discontinue my RX for osteoarthritis. Had to go back on, and probably need to schedule my other hip replacement so I can walk without pain. Some stuff, the bees just can't completely fix, but they can make it tolerable.

I firmly believe that you should be on all the bee hive products to treat arthritis and not just the venom. They all work synergistically.

I do run the Facebook apitherapy page if you want to look at some of the documentation that I have collected. https://www.facebook.com/groups/apitherapy/files/


----------



## tech.35058 (Jul 29, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Ruth.
I have been taking about 1/2 teaspoon pollen & washing it down with water after breakfast for the last month or so, & it doesn't seem to do anything. I guess I need to up the dose. ( I bought a package of bee pollen pellets "from Montanna" via E-bay).
Propolis, I should probably start during warm weather to collect enough to make it through the year. I collected some last fall to make tinctures, it is relatively easy to collect.
Venom ... I have been clasified as "sensitive" to yellow jacket stings, & to a lesser degree honey bee stings by an allergist ( whom offered to de-sensitize me over a 5 year treatment program - 
i did not take it ), so I will probably just stick with the 4 or 5 accidental stings a year, but I may try the venom cream.
Royal jelly ... looks labor intensive to collect, but its only time, if you are already playing with bees.
Again, Thanks for sharing, and good luck with your hip. I may get there , too, but I am in no hurry. CE


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

I have been exposed to bee venom since I was sixteen or so years old. A lifetime of exposure and beekeeping later, and I still do not suffer from arthritis, so can add very little from personal experience. Prevention is about all I know about.

What I do pass on to those interested, is that I hear the body and psyche are closely attuned, and that we become physically a reflexion of what we are psychically. Those same experts tell me that arthritis is a symptom of 'resentment.' I'm sure that applies to no one in this forum, but we all have areas of life where we already know we need some tweaking up. Just why we don't take steps to complete the tweaking, is an individual matter. But life seems to withhold putting light on our final destination, in favour of putting light on our very next step.

Take that step and watch how the light transfers to the next one! Don't fret the final destination........... firm plans limit our achievements.


----------



## Larry in OK (Apr 24, 2016)

I'm pretty sure the osteoarthritis manifesting in my back and hip are more a result of a few too many green broke horses and at least one particularly violent dismount from a motorcycle than any resentment I have for anything  . But I certainly agree that mental attitude is a major contributor to wellness.


----------



## CLSranch (May 15, 2017)

Same here Larry plus the bulls and trucks wrecks. It may be a little mental as well.
Although after reading the title I was wondering about the stings. I'm just starting bee keeping and have had arthritis for some time. Thinking about how much it would help my hands. Didn't know about propolis helping.

P.S. Larry I think I'm just north of you.


----------



## santa (Aug 8, 2016)

Just some studies:
http://doctor-bee.org/en/humanmedicine_articles/approved?utf8=✓&[id_disease]=16&commit=Search

Bee venom seems indeed the most appropriate.


----------



## Arbol (Apr 28, 2017)

arthritis is a symptom of 'resentment.'

biggest piece of bullsh it I've ever read.

more crystal waving and moon chanting


----------

